# If latency matters ...



## getopt (Dec 31, 2017)

If latency matters, you probably want to look up if your expensive super gadget 
can do better as an Apple 2e here: https://danluu.com/input-lag/

If you get tears on your eyes ask your hardware dealer for a refund... 

Want to read more? See this article https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-pleasure/
and get the Typometer tool here https://github.com/pavelfatin/typometer


----------

